# Colnago US Distributor Change



## Pack Man (Sep 18, 2005)

Probably old news to many of you. Called Trialtir today to check on the availability of a particular frameset (no dealers in my area) and was informed that they are no longer the US distributor for Colnagos. When I asked who was, they were kind enough to inform me that Veltec was now the US distributor for Colnagos. That certainly came as a surprise as Trialtir has had it for a long time. Anyway, just thought I pass this on in case anyone is interested.

Following original posting, found this articule: http://www.bicycleretailer.com/bicy...article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003521677


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

Interesting news. 

That explains why the local bike shops in my area that once carried the Colnago line no longer sell them. 

I recall the same thing happening several years ago when Trial-tir took over from the previous importer.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Yay! I did not like Trialtir. I was thinking that if I got another Colnago this year I would be giving business to Massimo at Trialtir. This makes it easier for me to justify another Colnago purchase.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

The bike biz is weird as s*** isn't it.
I actually think Trialtir isn't as bad as some people think, I dealt with them before and they were pretty cool guys. 
I do know from working at shops that Veltec is a pain in the a** so who knows what will happen. 
Probably not much change on the Meastro/Belatti sport yadda yadda yadda front though Im thinking
$0.02


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Out of curiosity, what is the beef with Trialtir?


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Hardtail said:


> Probably not much change on the Meastro/Belatti sport yadda yadda yadda front though Im thinking
> $0.02


I don't know about that. If I was Veltec, I would make sure that I had an iron-clad contract that prevented parallel imports through unauthorized dealers. It is in fact quite simple for Colnago to block these routes quite easily and quickly. Veltec has much more power over Colnago than Trialtir ever could have dreamed of.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

gun2head said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the beef with Trialtir?


I dont have any, I think most of their problems were Colnago caused.
Ernie being the EgoManiac he is and all that.

As for Veltec, they may or may not have more control over Ernie but being greedy as Colnago as a company is I doubt they are going to stop selling stuff to Belatti or any other Euro-Trash for that matter

$0.02


----------



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

*How would they block imports?*



dnalsaam said:


> ... I would make sure that I had an iron-clad contract that prevented parallel imports through unauthorized dealers. It is in fact quite simple for Colnago to block these routes quite easily and quickly. ...


Out of curiosity, do you know how they might prevent purchases by US buyers through UK/EU sellers?


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Hillen said:


> Out of curiosity, do you know how they might prevent purchases by US buyers through UK/EU sellers?


The EU laws ensure free flow of goods within the EU, one cannot prevent a European dealer from selling to anybody within the EU. It is however permissable to impose a condition on EU customers that would prevent them from selling anywhere outside of the EU. With such a condition in place (I believe it always has been in place with all the distributors and Colnago sales reps, it just hasn't been enforced up until now), if a European customer allowed transatlantic sales, nothing prevents Colnago from immediately closing them down and/or taking legal action. Since all the bikes have a serial number and Colnago keeps track of where every frame gets sold it is quite elementary to track which direct Colnago customer or distributor sold the frame. Up until now, Colnago has done nothing because he obviously found that there was sufficient benefit to him personally to allow it. On the other hand just look how little time it took De Rosa to close down Maestro. Dealers could obviously sustain that they were not aware of where the goods were ultimately ending up, but would then need to charge VAT which would make the prices higher than those presently offered by North American dealers.


----------



## oldtrackie (Oct 23, 2005)

"On the other hand just look how little time it took De Rosa to close down Maestro"

As far as I am aware Maestro hasn't closed down....


----------



## cazdrvr (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like Trialtir is handling De Rosa now.


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Trialtir/Veltec switch a disaster*



Pack Man said:


> Probably old news to many of you. Called Trialtir today to check on the availability of a particular frameset (no dealers in my area) and was informed that they are no longer the US distributor for Colnagos. When I asked who was, they were kind enough to inform me that Veltec was now the US distributor for Colnagos. That certainly came as a surprise as Trialtir has had it for a long time. Anyway, just thought I pass this on in case anyone is interested.
> 
> Following original posting, found this articule: http://www.bicycleretailer.com/bicy...article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1003521677


I ordered an Extreme Power frame On Oct. 1st. It was to have arrived around Christmas Time. I found out about Trialtir getting the ax about Jan. 1. At that time I was told that Trialtir recieved the first of the 2007 frames and sent them back out of anger! I have since been told that they never recieved the order but had cancelled it. As of this week Veltec says that all orders place with Trialtir must be reordered through them. So at this point I have no idea when I might recieve my frame--April...May? I am seriously considering ordering a Look 595 instead. I have talked with Look USA, and they sem to have all thier ducks in a row. I discussed frame choice with them and they could prety much pin point delivery date on certain sizes and colors.

If any one out there has recieved their Extreme Power frame. Please Let me know.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Veltec purchased Trialtir's entire inventory, and because this happened so quickly, it's taking time to sort things out and get their distribution up and running. That's very unfortunate that you were caught in the middle of the transition, but if you really want the bike, I'd give it another week, as Veltec is conducting it's Nat'l sales meeting this week, and will likely begin shipping bikes in a few days. Veltec's very good, and I'm sure they'll work quickly with your lbs to sort things out.

On the other hand, I sell Looks, as well, and the 595 is an excellent bike - either way, you'll be happy. I do think manufacturers and distributers could take a page from the guys at Look USA, who are very present on this, and other, forums. That's great for the consumer. Good luck, wish I could help more.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

locomotive1 said:


> I ordered an Extreme Power frame On Oct. 1st. It was to have arrived around Christmas Time. I found out about Trialtir getting the ax about Jan. 1. At that time I was told that Trialtir recieved the first of the 2007 frames and sent them back out of anger! I have since been told that they never recieved the order but had cancelled it. As of this week Veltec says that all orders place with Trialtir must be reordered through them. So at this point I have no idea when I might recieve my frame--April...May? I am seriously considering ordering a Look 595 instead. I have talked with Look USA, and they sem to have all thier ducks in a row. I discussed frame choice with them and they could prety much pin point delivery date on certain sizes and colors.
> 
> If any one out there has recieved their Extreme Power frame. Please Let me know.



I ordered mine about the same time and got it before Christmas. Keep in mind, that size sometimes makes a difference when it comes to Colnago production.


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Did you purchse an Extreme Power?*

Did you purchase an Extreme Power frameset? If so, tell me what you think of it.


----------



## kestrelxlo (Mar 24, 2004)

Anyone receive any Extreme Powers in the month of January, 2007?


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

R&A has some


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Another 4-6 weeks for the colnago. See ya. I cancelled it and ordered the look. I'll be riding it next week.


----------

